# Η Μισέλ Μπάκμαν και άλλα τέτοια αμερικάνικα φρούτα



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Στο μεταξύ, φαίνεται πως υπάρχει Θεός:

ΗΠΑ: Οι προσευχές απέτρεψαν την Σάρα Πέιλιν από την υποψηφιότητα του χρίσματος

Βέβαια, αν δει κανείς και τι λουλούδια είναι μερικοί άλλοι υποψήφιοι, αναρωτιέται...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Στην περίπτωση των Ρεπουμπλικάνων, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα: Michelle Bachmann.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

To περίεργο είναι ότι κάτι τέτοια φρούτα δεν είναι τελείως εκτός λογικής. Για παράδειγμα, τα μισά της Μισέλ αν διατυπώθηκαν έτσι όπως λέει ο σύνδεσμος που δίνει η Παλάβρα δεν είναι για δέσιμο. Τα άλλα μισά είναι αοριστολογίες ή γενικότητες που θα μπορούσαν να ισχύουν ή κόλλημα με τους ομοφυλόφιλους, που δε είναι και τόσο σπάνιο φαινόμενο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς «δεν είναι για δέσιμο», αλλά για κάποια απ' αυτά (π.χ. 8) δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να της ρίξω μπουνιά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Πέρα από κάτι μαλακίες σαν την παρακάτω,
2009: Bachmann argues that abnormally large emissions of greenhouse gases like carbon dioxide can't be regulated because if we did, birds would lose their natural habitat—air: "Life on planet Earth can't even exist without carbon dioxide. So necessary is it to human life, to animal life, to plant life, to the oceans, to the vegetation that’s on the Earth, to the, to the fowl that—that flies in the air, we need to have carbon dioxide as part of the fundamental lifecycle of Earth."​
λέει ότι ο καρκίνος θα δώσει στη Μελίσα Έθεριτζ την ευκαιρία να το ξανασκεφτεί που είναι λεσβία. Για μένα, αυτό και μόνο αρκεί να τη δέσουν σε μια πλατεία, και να περνάει ο κόσμος να τη φτύνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Εδώ είναι όλοι οι υποψήφιοι. Μερικοί (λίγοι) είναι σοβαροί ρεπουμπλικανοί. Το πρόβλημα είναι στα φαβορί, όπως η πιο πάνω κυρία και ο κύριος εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Χάνετε αμφότεροι το νόημα. Είπα ότι μερικά από αυτά που λέει, αν τα είπε όπως αναφέρονται, δεν είναι παράξενα και είναι και αοριστολογίες. Και εκεί χάνει το άρθρο στο ότι προσπαθεί να τα βγάλει όλα παράλογα. Το ότι μερικά σας ενοχλούν δε σημαίνει ότι όλα είναι παράλογα. Υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο παράλογο και το απλώς αόριστο και μη μετρήσιμο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Μα πού πάνε και τους βρίσκουν; Edit: δηλαδή ποιο ακριβώς στη λίστα δεν είναι παράλογο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

Και επειδή, SBE, θα έρθεις να μας πεις τα υπερσυντηρητικά για το κόψιμο του κατώτατου μισθού, να λινκάρω απευθείας Κρούγκμαν:

Would cutting the minimum wage raise employment?

Είναι και επίκαιρος για τα καθ' ημάς.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Άσε που πιο παραγωγικό θα ήταν να προτείνει πλαφόν στα golden parachutes και στους μισθούς των πολιτικών, π.χ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Η λίστα των υποψηφίων περιλαμβάνει μαύρους, gay rights activists, θρησκόληπτους Μορμόνους που δεν έχουν αρνηθεί την πολυγαμία και όλη τη σχιζοφρένεια της αμερικανικής πολιτικής. Όμως δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι παρ' όλη τη σχιζοφρένεια και τις ακρότητες, οι ΗΠΑ δεν είναι ούτε Σαουδική Αραβία ούτε Ιράν, από άποψη θρησκευτικής και κοινωνικής ελευθερίας, ούτε είναι πίσω στην επιστήμη, την παιδεία και το βιοτικό επίπεδο; Όπως επίσης, δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι παρ' όλη την τρελλα που κυκλοφορεί, τελικά δεν εκλέγονται στα ανώτερα αξιώματα οι τελείως παρανοϊκοί, κι ακόμα κι αν εκλεγούν υπάρχουν τόσοι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί και ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες που στην ουσία δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά η δομή της χώρας;
Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της τρέλλας που πουλάνε ορισμένοι υποψήφιοι είναι αποτέλεσμα της επίδρασης των διάφορων λόμπι και δεν είναι κρυφό (άλλη διαφορά απο τα δικά μας). για παράδειγμα, ο Σαντόρουμ λέει η Βίκι ότι παίρνει λεφτά από την Αccuweather για να προωθήσει τα συμφέροντά της. Και το κάνει. Αλλά δεν είναι κρυφό, το ξέρουν επίσημα και οι ψηφοφόροι του και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενος. 
Ναι μεν εμείς οι Ευρωπαίοι τους κοιτάμε αφ'υψηλού, αλλά τελικά δεν είναι όλα αυτά έκφραση ελευθερίας του λόγου; Επιπλέον, εμείς οι απέξω είμαστε επηρεασμένοι από το δικό μας σύστημα αξιών. 

ΥΓ Παλάβρα, δεν πρόκειται να τα πιάσω ένα ένα γιατί δεν αξίζει τον κόπο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 6, 2011)

Θα ανοίξουμε τεράστια συζήτηση αν πρέπει να συζητήσουμε τα περί κατώτατου μισθού. Μπορεί π.χ. να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι δεν είναι παράλογα αυτά που λέει η Μπάκμαν, αφού τα λέει και το ΔΝΤ. Ωστόσο, ας κοιτάξουμε καλύτερα τον παραλογισμό στη δήλωση της Μπάκμαν:

"Literally­, if we took away the minimum wage—if conceivabl­y it was gone—we could potentiall­y virtually wipe out unemployme­nt completely because we would be able to offer jobs at whatever level."​


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και επειδή, SBE, θα έρθεις να μας πεις τα υπερσυντηρητικά για το κόψιμο του κατώτατου μισθού, να λινκάρω απευθείας Κρούγκμαν



Έχω δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είμαι υπερσυντηρητική; Περίεργο. 

Πάντως έχει ενδιαφέρον η επιλογή σου, γιατί αυτό ακριβώς το σημείο ήταν που με έκανε να γελάσω δυνατά διαβάζοντας το άρθρο. Ίσως γιατί όντως, μπορείς να μηδενίσεις την ανεργία αν τους βάλεις όλους να δουλεύουν με $1 το μήνα, και ίσως και χωρίς αντικείμενο δουλειάς. Μάλιστα είναι πιο καλή ιδέα από τη δουλεία για τους εργοδότες, γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης του δούλου πρέπει να τον ταΐζει, να τον ποτίζει και να του παρέχει στοιχειώδη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, ενώ ο εργοδότης απλώς σου δίνει το μισθό σου και τελειώνουν οι υποχρεώσεις του. Το κακό είναι ότι το κράτος θα πρέπει να παρέχει τα υπόλοιπα, οπότε στην ουσία ο φορολογούμενος θα πληρώνει τη νύφη πάλι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό ότι το προήγουμενο μήνυμά μου ήταν χιουμοριστικό, έτσι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2011)

Θα εξαιρέσω μόνο τα φαιδρά, αλλά όχι για άγριο μπουνίδι, 7, 9 και 10 και για τα υπόλοιπα ευχαρίστως θα την υποχρέωνα να κάνει ξανά όλη την εκπαίδευση από την πρώτη δημοτικού ως την τρίτη λυκείου, υπό επιτήρηση. Και τρίτη φορά, αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όμως δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι παρόλη τη σχιζοφρένεια και τις ακρότητες, οι ΗΠΑ δεν είναι ούτε Σαουδική Αραβία ούτε Ιράν, απο άποψη θρησκευτικής και κοινωνικής ελευθερίας,


Η απαγόρευση του πρωκτικού σεξ, που σε ορισμένες πολιτείες σημαίνει ποινικοποίηση των ομοφυλοφιλικών σχέσεων μεταξύ ανδρών, σε ποια ακριβώς κοινωνική ελευθερία εντάσσεται;


SBE said:


> ούτε είναι πίσω στην επιστήμη, την παιδεία και το βιοτικό επίπεδο;


Φαίνεται: Essay info Evolution and Creationism in America's Classrooms: A National Portrait.
In 2008, 13.2% (39.8 million) Americans lived in absolute poverty, λέει η Βίκι.


SBE said:


> Όπως επίσης, δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι παρολη την τρελλα που κυκλοφορεί, τελικά δεν εκλέγονται στα ανώτερα αξιώματα οι τελείως παρανοικοί, κι ακόμα κι αν εκλεγούν υπαρχουν τοσοι ελεκτικοί μηχανισμοί και ασφαλιστικές δικλείδες που στην ουσία δεν αλλάζει ουσιαστικά η δομή της χώρας;


Η Πέιλιν ήταν κυβερνήτρια της Αλάσκας (700.000 κάτοικοι), η Μπάχμαν είναι μέλος της Βουλής των Αντιπροσώπων, ο κύριος με το ράντσο που το έλεγαν niggerhead είναι κυβερνήτης του Τέξας (καμιά 25 εκ. κάτοικοι) κτλ.

Τώρα, τι εννοούμε με το «δομή της χώρας» δεν ξέρω, αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι οι ΗΠΑ, περισσότερο από άλλες χώρες, είναι γεμάτη αντιθέσεις, επομένως δεν είναι μόνο καλή, ή μόνο κακή. Είναι όμως ανησυχητικό το πόσοι ημίτρελοι σαν την Πέιλιν καταφέρνουν να έχουν αρκετούς ψηφοφόρους ώστε να αποκτούν πιθανότητες να γίνουν πρόεδροι της χώρας. Τα παραληρήματά τους δεν είναι ακίνδυνα, και το ότι βρίσκουν απήχηση στο κοινό δείχνει ότι δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι τόσο ανοιχτόμυαλοι όσο θα θέλαμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Παλάβρα, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Άλλωστε έχουμε διαφορετικές εμπειρίες και πιθανόν να επηρεάζεσαι και από την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ, η οποία είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Ένα πράγμα που έμαθα στο εξωτερικό είναι ότι δεν έχουν όλοι οι λαοί τις ίδιες αξίες, κι αυτό δεν είναι συνήθως πρόβλημα. Το "δεν είναι τόσο ανοιχτόμυαλοι όσο θα θέλαμε" είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνος τρόπος σκέψης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Έχω δώσει την εντύπωση ότι είμαι υπερσυντηρητική; Περίεργο.



Δεν έγραψα τα υπερσυντηρητικά *σου*. Υπέθεσα όμως επειδή έγραψες ότι κάποια είναι θέμα συζήτησης, και αφού τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλώς για γέλια ή για ξύλο ή για ό,τι άλλο προαιρείται έκαστος, ότι εννοούσες το μοναδικό από τα δέκα που αποτελεί θέμα συζήτησης και πολιτικής εφαρμογής από συντηρητικά κόμματα και μονεταριστές πολιτικούς σε όλον τον κόσμο.

Χμμμ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μήπως είναι κρυφοσοσιαλιστές; Σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό της Μπάκμαν, αν μειωθούν οι μισθοί μέχρι μηδενισμού, δεν θα πρέπει να μηδενιστούν και οι τιμές των προϊόντων; Δεν θα βρεθούμε τότε στον παράδεισο όπου θα δουλεύουμε όσο θέλουμε, ό,τι θέλουμε, και θα έχουμε τζάμπα ό,τι χρειαζόμαστε;

Αλλά γιατί να μην προχωρήσουμε ακόμη ένα βήμα πιο πέρα: Αν *πληρώνουν* οι εργαζόμενοι για τη χαρά και την απόλαυση της εργασίας, οι εργοδότες δεν θα έχουν ακόμη μεγαλύτερο διαθέσιμο εισόδημα για να ρίξουν στην αγορά; Κρίμα που θα είναι όλα δωρεάν και δεν θα βρίσκουν τίποτε να αγοράσουν... εκτός και αν... Αυτό είναι! Εκτός και αν οι πωλητές πληρώνουν κι αυτοί τους αγοραστές το κατιτίς τους...

Ναι, αυτός είναι ο παράδεισος! Γεμάτος ανθρώπους που θα σε πληρώνουν για να δουλέψουν στις δουλειές σου και ανθρώπους που θα σε πληρώνουν για να σου δώσουν τα πράγματά τους!​


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε. Άλλωστε έχουμε διαφορετικές εμπειρίες και πιθανόν να επηρεάζεσαι και απο την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ, η οποία έιναι άλλη υπόθεση.


Ας συμφωνήσουμε επίσης ότι δεν διαβάζεις τι γράφω, διότι πουθενά δεν αναφέρθηκα στην εξωτερική πολιτική της χώρας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Και μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσω να γράφω πιο αναλυτικά γιατί δεν έγινε κατανοητό το ότι είπα ότι ίσως να σε επηρεάζει η άποψή σου για την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ και κρίνεις με τον τρόπο που κρίνεις τα εσωτερικά τους. 
Δυστυχώς όμως βαριέμαι να γράφω πολύ αναλυτικά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Δηλαδή επειδή εγκρίνω ή δεν εγκρίνω (που δεν το ξέρεις) την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ, θεωρώ ότι η Μπάχμαν και η Πέιλιν είναι ημίτρελες και τους αξίζει δημόσια διαπόμπευση;


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

Δηλαδή, δεν έφτασαν δυο τετραετίες Ντάμπγια για να καταλάβουμε τι εστί πλανηταρχία και τι φρούτα βγάζει η Βαβυλώνα;
Να μην το νιώθαμε στο πετσί μας κιόλας, κι εμείς και ο πλανήτης, να μην το πληρώναμε τόσο ακριβά.

Όχι ότι κι εμείς πάμε πολύ πίσω βέβαια, έχουμε βγάλει κατά καιρούς πολλούς κάτι μπουμπούκια...


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Μπλέκουμε πολλά πράγματα μαζί και δεν θα βρούμε άκρη. 
Παλάβρα, όπως και να το κάνουμε, η άποψη μας για τις ΗΠΑ καθορίζεται κυρίως από την εξωτερική πολιτική της χώρας. Πάω στοίχημα ότι κι άλλες χώρες έχουν νούμερα στην πολιτική, ορισμένες τους εκλέγουν κι όλας, βλ. Ιταλία και δεν αναφέρομαι στον Μπερλουσκόνι. Όμως θα ήθελα να δω περισσότερο να συζητάμε τη φράση σου "δεν είναι τόσο ανοιχτόμυαλοι όσο θα θέλαμε", γιατί αυτή νομίζω είναι το ζουμί.

Δαεμανε, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η αμερικανική εξωτερική πολιτική θα ήταν παρόμοια με πρόεδρο τον Γκορ (αν υποθέσουμε ότι κέρδιζε το 2000). Μάλιστα πιστεύω ότι με πρόεδρο τον Γκόρ ο πλανήτης θα υπέφερε οικολογικά το ίδιο (γιατί οικολόγος έγινε έξω από το χορό, όχι μέσα). Στο κάτω κάτω επί Κλίντον δεν είχαμε τον πόλεμο στη Γιουγκοσλαβία; Πολύ πιο κοντά μας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 6, 2011)

Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από τους υποψήφιους Ρεπουμπλικάνους, γι' αυτό και έμεινε εκεί, και δεν επεκτάθηκε σε άλλες χώρες. Καταλαβαίνω ότι συνηθίζεται η επιχειρηματολογία «γιατί λες για το Α και δε λες για το Β;», αλλά τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήματα πετάνε την μπάλα στην εξέδρα.

Πέραν αυτού, η άποψή μου για τις ΗΠΑ δεν καθορίζεται από την εξωτερική πολιτική της. Με τα λόγια σου αυτά, πρώτον βάζεις λόγια στο στόμα μου, και δεύτερον ξαναπετάς την μπάλα στην εξέδρα, γιατί τα δικά μου σχόλια επικεντρώθηκαν στη μισαλλοδοξία, το ρατσισμό και την ανοησία των Ρεπουμπλικανών υποψήφιων, πράγμα για το οποίο ακόμα δεν έχεις πει τη γνώμη σου «επειδή βαριέσαι».

Τέλος, αν θέλεις να συζητήσουμε τη φράση μου, ας τη συζητήσουμε, βρε αδερφέ. Θα μας πεις τη γνώμη σου, ή πάλι βαριέσαι;


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Δαεμανε, προσωπικά πιστευω ότι οι αμερικανικη εξωτερική πολιτική θα ήταν παρόμοια με πρόεδρο τον Γκορ (αν υποθέσουμε ότι κέρδιζε το 2000). Μάλιστα πιστέυω ότι με πρόεδρο τον Γκόρ ο πλανήτης θα υπέφερε οικολογικά το ίδιο (γιατί οικολόγος έγινε έξω απο το χορό, όχι μέσα). Στο κάτω κάτω επί Κλίντον δεν είχαμε τον πόλεμο στη Γιουγκοσλαβία; Πολύ πιο κοντά μας.



Ναι, ο τσέλιγκας τ' αγαπάει τα πρόβατα όσο του δίνουνε γάλα, κρέας και μαλλί, άμα κακοφορμίσουνε όμως δεν τα ταΐζει τζάμπα κι όταν έρθει η ώρα να τα σφάξει, καθόλου δε διστάζει. Κάποια διαφορά από τον κατάφωρο μεσαιωνισμό που δεν ντρέπονται τα παχύδερμα να κάνουνε παντιέρα θα υπήρχε όμως, πιστεύω, έστω και μικρή, κι ας ήταν και ψηφοθηρική ή τρέντι.

Αυτό το "μακριά απ' τον κώλο μας" όμως στα οικολογικά δεν παίζει, ούτε συγκρίνεται ένας πόλεμος - όσο καταστρεπτικός και άθλιος κι αν είναι - με τον παγκόσμιο, της επιβίωσής μας ως είδους.

Όσο για το ψευτοδίλημμα συντηρητικός με ολίγη από φιλελευθερία Μέγκαλον εναντίον κάργα σκοταδιστή Γκοτζίλα, το χάφτουν αυτοί, είναι ανάγκη να το χάφτουμε κι εμείς; Μα τι λέω, πού ζω; Είναι και οι καθιερωμένες εναλλακτικές κολλημένες στη μούχλα ή τη μαρμελάδα, βλέπεις, και με ολόγιομα φεγγάρια δεν κάνει ξαστεριά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 6, 2011)

Palavra: Όχι, γιατί ορισμένα ζητήματα είναι άσκοπο να τα συζητάς, ειδικά όταν οι συνομιλητές σου δέχονται ότι υπάρχει απόλυτο άσπρο και μαύρο. Και επιπλέον, σήμερα όντως βαριέμαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 6, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή επειδή εγκρίνω ή δεν εγκρίνω (που δεν το ξέρεις) την εξωτερική πολιτική των ΗΠΑ, θεωρώ ότι η Μπάχμαν και η Πέιλιν είναι ημίτρελες και τους αξίζει δημόσια διαπόμπευση;


 
Γιατί "ημί";


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Αρχίζω με δύο «ίσως». Ίσως επειδή είμαστε μικρή χώρα με ομοιογενή πληθυσμό, δυσκολευόμαστε να καταλάβουμε ότι η Αμερική είναι μια χώρα τεράστιων αντιθέσεων. Ίσως ο κεντρικός ρόλος του χρήματος στην αμερικάνικη κουλτούρα έχει να κάνει και με την κουλτούρα της αποβλάκωσης. Οι εκκλησίες και οι παραθρησκείες, η αστρολογία, οι εναλλακτικές θεραπείες της «νέας εποχής», η μαζική κουλτούρα, όλα αυτά τα ρεύματα ταυτίζονται με τεράστια οικονομικά συμφέροντα, άρα καλλιεργούνται με την τέχνη και την αποτελεσματικότητα του έξυπνου κεφάλαιου. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό και η αποβλάκωση του «Παλαιού Κόσμου» προέρχεται από τη (μικρότερη) διάδοση αυτών των ρευμάτων στα δικά μας χωράφια. Όχι πως δεν έχουμε τα εγχώρια προϊόντα. Για κάποιο λόγο τα δικά μας μένουν κάπως στο περιθώριο ενώ τα αμερικάνικα φαίνεται να βρίσκονται στην κεντρική σκηνή. Στην ίδια όμως κεντρική σκηνή βρίσκεται κι ένας Ρούζβελτ, και φοβεροί διανοητές και δημιουργοί, και ένας μαύρος Ομπάμα σήμερα. Μπορεί να ακούμε την κυρία Μπάκμαν και να αναρωτιόμαστε πώς μπορεί να διεκδικεί το προεδρικό χρίσμα ένα άτομο με τόσο ακραίες αντιλήψεις και την επόμενη στιγμή να στρέψουμε το βλέμμα στην άλλη Αμερική και να καταλάβουμε ότι απέχουμε έτη φωτός.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ, εξάλλου το έγραψα και παραπάνω ότι οι ΗΠΑ είναι χώρα μεγάλων αντιθέσεων. Δεν νομίζω ότι γίνεται να χαρακτηρίζεται μια ολόκληρη χώρα από μεμονωμένους πολιτικούς της, αλλιώς τη βάψαμε: έχουμε κι εμείς δικούς μας που αντί να στρωθούν να παρουσιάσουν κανένα σχέδιο πλεύσης, κάνουν επικλήσεις στα θεία. Ωστόσο, αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς γίνεται να έχουν τόσο μεγάλη απήχηση άνθρωποι που ξερνάνε τόσο μίσος.

@Ελληγενή: για να τις διακρίνω από κάτι φρούτα που νομίζουν ότι οι Ελ ζουν ανάμεσά μας, κ.ο.κ. :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2011)

Για να καταλάβεις την απήχησή τους θα πρέπει ίσως να καταλάβεις τον ακραίο προτεσταντισμό που στις ΗΠΑ βρήκε ιστορικά την ελευθερία έκφρασης που δεν είχε στην Ευρώπη (ή τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη που ήταν στο προσκήνιο των ιστορικών γεγονότων). Θα πρέπει ίσως να δεις και λίγο τη Γερμανία, την Αγγλία, την Ολλανδία και τη Σουηδία, που είναι οι χώρες που είχαν τη μεγαλύτερη επίδραση στη δημιουργία του αμερικανικού κράτους και ειδικά του αχανούς κέντρου της χώρας, ανάμεσα στις ιστορικές πρώτες αποικίες και την Καλιφόρνια. Επίσης θα βοηθήσει η σύγκριση με τον Καναδά, που είναι γεωγραφικά παρόμοιος σε έκταση και έχει παρόμοιο βιοτικό επίπεδο και οικονομία αλλά ακολούθησε τελείως διαφορετική πορεία από τις ΗΠΑ.

Επαναλαμβάνοντας κάτι που έχω ξαναπεί, εκτός Ελλάδας διαπίστωσα ότι όλος ο κόσμος δεν μεγαλώνει με τις ίδιες αξίες, ούτε φοράμε τα ίδια γυαλιά. Κι οι αξίες που θεωρούμε πανανθρώπινες κλπ κλπ για κάποιους μπορεί να είναι φούμαρα και να χρειάζονται συνεχώς επιβεβαίωση. 

Τέλος, παρόλο που στην Ευρώπη είμαστε υποτίθεται πιο μορφωμένοι, πιο προοδευτικοί κλπ, η αμερικανική κοινωνία είναι πιο φιλική προς τον ξένο και η πολιτική ζωή περιέχει κάποιες αξίες που εμείς σαν πιο κυνικοί τις κοροϊδεύουμε, όπως π.χ. την μέχρι αφέλειας πίστη στην "αλήθεια" (που είναι όμως η βάση της διαφάνειας στην εξουσία).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> @Ελληγενή: για να τις διακρίνω από κάτι φρούτα που νομίζουν ότι οι Ελ ζουν ανάμεσά μας, κ.ο.κ. :)


 
Δεν έχει πολλή διαφορά να νομίζεις ότι οι Ελ ζουν ανάμεσά μας από το να νομίζεις ότι κάποιος έχει καρκίνο γιατί είναι ομοφυλόφιλος. Για την ακρίβεια, το πρώτο είναι λίγο πιο πιθανό να συμβαίνει, περίπου κατά 24 δισεκατομμύρια³ φορές (το οποίο και πάλι είναι μια πιθανότητα της τάξης του 0.000000000001³%).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Romney: God wants America to lead*

Leading Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney declared Friday that God created America to lead the world, and accused President Barack Obama of deliberately weakening his nation. [...]
​Yahoo News


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Ο Ρόμνει έχει απευθείας γραμμή με το Θεό και ξέρει. Δυστυχώς γι'αυτόν, δεν είναι ο ίδιος θεός που πιστεύουν οι ψηφοφόροι*. 
Αλλά τα έχει πει και σε βιβλίο όλα αυτά. 

*Μορμόνος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2011)

Κοιτάζοντας στη Βίκι μερικά για τον Ρόμνευ, θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για κλασσική περίπτωση αντιθέσεων. 
Οικογένεια πολιτικών με συμμετοχή στα κοινά από πολύ παλιά, με καταγωγή απευθείας στους ιδρυτές της θρησκείας των Μορμόνων, πολυγαμικοί μέχρι πριν δυο γενιές κλπ κλπ. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι αν κοιτάξουμε τους πολιτικούς της οικογένειας θα δούμε σχετικά μετριοπαθείς και ακόμα κι ο ίδιος ο Ρόμνει σαν κυβερνήτης της Μασαχουσέτης προώθησε μεταρρυθμίσεις στην υγεία:


> [...]which provided near-universal health insurance access via subsidies and state-level mandates and was the first of its kind in the nation.


Όμως, όσο προχωρεί η πολιτική του καριέρα, τόσο πιο ακραίος γίνεται. Ίσως γιατί ξέρει τι θέλουν να ακούσουν οι ψηφοφόροι. Επομένως το ερώτημα που τέθηκε πιο πάνω, πώς γίνεται να τους ψηφίζει ο κόσμος, μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει: γιατί θα πρέπει να λένε τέτοιες ανοησίες για να έχουν απήχηση στον κόσμο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2011)

SBE said:


> Όμως, όσο προχωρεί η πολιτική του καριέρα, τόσο πιο ακραίος γίνεται. Ίσως γιατί ξέρει τι θέλουν να ακούσουν οι ψηφοφόροι. Επομένως το ερώτημα που τέθηκε πιο πάνω, πώς γίνεται να τους ψηφίζει ο κόσμος, μήπως θα πρέπει να γίνει: γιατί θα πρέπει να λένε τέτοιες ανοησίες για να έχουν απήχηση στον κόσμο;


 Ίσως επειδή πέφτει το γενικό επίπεδο παιδείας του κόσμου τους; Ίσως επειδή τα σημερινά προβλήματα είναι ιδιαίτερα πολυσύνθετα, χρειάζονται απαντήσεις σε αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου, αλλά ο τηλεοπτικός χρόνος απαιτεί άσπρο-μαύρο και αστραπιαίους χρόνους, με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει αδυναμία ανάλυσης και κατανόησης σε βάθος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2013)

Πάντως οι δικοί μας ψεκασμένοι δεν είναι τόσο ψεκασμένοι. Στις ΗΠΑ, ίσως ειδικότερα στη Μινεσότα, πρέπει να ρίχνουν γερές δόσεις:
*
Michele Bachmann Wants to Ban Halloween Stating, “Sucking on Satan’s Candy Sacks Leads to Liberalism”*


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2013)

Ωχ, παναΐαμ... Αναρωτιέμαι, πώς καταλαβαίνει ότι το γλυκό είναι γλυκό του σατανά; Το ψεκάζει με αγιασμό και αν αυτό αρχίσει να στριγγλίζει του κάνει εξορκισμό;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2013)

Update (5/29/13): Early Wednesday morning, four-term congresswoman Michele Bachmann (R-Minn.) announced that she would not seek reelection in 2014. The decision, she claimed, had nothing to do with the multipronged *investigation into allegations of campaign finance misconduct surrounding her 2012 presidential bid*, which the FBI reportedly joined this month. (See our explainer of that here.) Bachmann's presidential campaign hit its peak when the congresswoman won the Ames Straw Poll in August 2011, but she soon faltered and withdrew from the race after finishing a distant sixth in the Iowa caucuses. Bachmann suffered another defeat earlier this month when Minnesota became the 12th state to legalize gay marriage, a cause she has crusaded against for years.​http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2011/06/michele-bachmann-greatest-hits?page=1
(το τελευταίο, το λες και θεία δίκη :devil:)

Κάτι δικά μας φρούτα μου θυμίζει...


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2013)

Και βέβαια το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι ο εξαποδώ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για την ψυχή σου ή για να σου δημιουργήσει προβλήματα, ενδιαφέρεται να σε κάνει να αλλάξεις πολιτική τοποθέτηση. :devil::devil:
Ύπαγε οπίσω μου σατανά, που θες να με κάνεις να ψηφίσω ΠΑΣΟΚ! :devil::curse:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2013)

Μα όλοι αυτοί οι ουρλιαχτές έχουν λερωμένες τις φωλιές τους. Πάντως είναι αλήθεια ότι οι αεροψεκασμένοι στην Αμερική είναι πολύ, μα πολύ λιγότεροι από τους Έλληνες. Μόλις το 5% των Αμερικάνων πιστεύει στους αεροψεκασμούς, σύμφωνα με δημοσκόπηση της Public Policy Polling. Αναλυτικά, αυτοί που ψήφισαν Ομπάμα στις τελευταίες εκλογές, πιστεύουν στους ψεκασμούς σε ποσοστό 3%, ενώ το αντίστοιχο ποσοστό ανάμεσα στους ψηφοφόρους του Ρόμνεϊ είναι 5% και 23% για αυτούς που ψήφισαν κάτι άλλο.

Στην Ελλάδα, από την άλλη, σύμφωνα με δημοσκόπηση της Metron Analysis, το 33%(!) των Ελλήνων πιστεύει στους αεροψεκασμούς. Είναι απίστευτο το ποσοστό, ειδικά σε σύγκριση με το ποταπό 5% των Αμερικάνων*. Αυτό σίγουρα λέει κάτι. Από πολιτική άποψη, η δημοσκόπηση της Metron Analysis έδωσε τα εξής:

Από το 33,3% όσων πιστεύουν στους ψεκασμούς το 10,6% ψηφίζει ΝΔ, το 19,2% ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, το 1,9% ΠΑΣΟΚ, το 6,1% ΑΝΕΛ, το το 15,3% ΧΑ, το 2,1% ΔΗΜΑΡ, το 3,9% ΚΚΕ, το 2,8% Οικολόγους Πράσινους, το 2,5% “άλλο”, το 28,4% “άκυρο/λευκό/κανένα”, ενώ το 7,2% δηλώνουν αναποφάσιστοι.

Πηγή: Capital.gr

Και καλά, για την ΧΑ το περίμενα. Έχουν τραβήξει μεγάλο ποσοστό αμόρφωτων. Αλλά κι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σχεδόν 20%; Φαντάζει παράλογο και πολύ ανησυχητικό. Γενικά δηλαδή είναι ανησυχητικό που υπάρχει τέτοιο ποσοστό συμπολιτών μας που πιστεύει σε κάτι που είναι εξόφθαλμα παλαβό και ηλίθιο. Συγγνώμη που βγήκα τόσο εκτός θέματος. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να το μεταφέρετε όπου πιστεύετε ότι ταιριάζει.



* που είναι το ποσοστό των ατόμων που πιστεύει στις πιο εξωφρενικές γελοιότητες, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως οι δικοί μας ψεκασμένοι δεν είναι τόσο ψεκασμένοι. Στις ΗΠΑ, ίσως ειδικότερα στη Μινεσότα, πρέπει να ρίχνουν γερές δόσεις:
> *
> Michele Bachmann Wants to Ban Halloween Stating, “Sucking on Satan’s Candy Sacks Leads to Liberalism”*



Αχμμ, γκουχ  γκουχ :



bernardina said:


> Είχε βρεθεί ο Αντίχριστος από το 2010, και ήταν ο Φέρμπι, αλλά δεν ακούσαμε τον παπα-Σάββα όταν μας προειδοποιούσε και γι' αυτό καταντήσαμε στα Μνημόνια. Γεμάτο δαίμονες το αρκουδάκι, του μιλάς και απαντάει, βγάζει κρότους και σε παρασέρνει στην πορνεία, την ΕΚΤ, το ΔΝΤ...
> Δείτε πώς, από το πέμπτο λεπτό και μετά. ΔΙΕΔΟΣΤΕ!
> ...[/video]


Και μια συγκλονιστική αποκάλυψη διακεκριμένου μ-ουφολόγου :




Spoiler



:devil: *«Θα μας πάρει ο Διάολας και θα μας σηκώσει!*

 Μετά την αποκάλυψη του μπαρμπα-σάββα (όχι τα σουβλάκια "σάββας", τον άλλον με τα μούσια) περί του σατανικού παιχνιδιού Furby που, άκουσον-άκουσον, του μιλάς και σου μιλάει με την βοήθεια μικροτσίπς από τη κόλαση (δεν είναι αστείο, δείτε παρακάτω το σχετικό βίντεο από το 4:45 και μετά), ένα νέο προϊόν έχει κατακλύσει την αιλυνική αγορά και απειλεί να κλέψει από όλους τους ανόητους αίλυνες τη ψυχή τους και να την καταδικάσει στην αιώνια πυρά της κολάσεως για πάντα! Τα GPS όπως τα λένε αυτά τα δαιμονικά πράγματα, άπαξ και τα χρησιμοποιήσεις, πουλάς τη ψυχή σου κοψοχρονιά στον διάολο, στον βελζεβούλ, στον άσταροθ και δεν ξέρω και 'γω σε ποιόν άλλο πούστη του κάτω κόσμου. Αν έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει δε και το κουκλάκι Furby, η τιμωρία που θα σου επιβάλλει ο φιλεύσπλαχνος χριστούλης δεν θα έχει προηγούμενο! Θα σου γαμήσει τα ράμματα, και εσένα, αλλά και όλων των ως και τρίτου βαθμού συγγενών σου!»


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2016)

...
Funny or Die Made a Trump Biopic, Starring Johnny Depp, ΝΥΤ, Feb. 10, 2016

LOS ANGELES — Johnny Depp has played a loopy pirate, a mad hatter and a demon barber. But will he be a convincing Donald J. Trump?

The humor website Funny or Die on Wednesday began streaming a 50-minute comedy that finds Mr. Depp portraying the businessman turned politician, full-blown comb-over and all. Kept a secret for months — no small task in Hollywood — “Funny or Die Presents Donald Trump’s The Art of the Deal: The Movie” was released to coincide with Mr. Trump’s victory on Tuesday in the New Hampshire Republican presidential primary.

“It was a crazy, completely nuts idea that somehow we pulled off,” said Adam McKay, a co-founder of Funny or Die, which also counts Will Ferrell and Judd Apatow as principal partners and produces exclusive material that often features well-known stars. Mr. McKay, the director of “The Big Short,” which is a contender for best picture at the coming Academy Awards, added that the site’s newest skewering of Mr. Trump will “with any luck” annoy the presidential hopeful.
[...]


*Funny Or Die Presents Donald Trump's The Art Of The Deal: The Movie
*With Johnny Depp, Ron Howard, Alfred Molina, Robert Morse, Patton Oswalt, Jack McBrayer, Michaela Watkins, Henry Winkler, Stephen Merchant, Christopher Lloyd, Kristen Schaal, Andy Richter, Paul Scheer, Rob Huebel, Tymberlee Hill, Alf, Jordan Coleman, Joe Nuñez, Jeremy Konner, Kenny Loggins, Funny Or Die.

Donald Trump has it all. Money, power, respect, and an Eastern European bride. But all his success didn’t come for nothing. First, he inherited millions of dollars from his rich father, then he grabbed New York City by the balls. Now you can learn the art of negotiation, real estate, and high-quality brass in this illuminating made-for-TV special feature.
Published February 10, 2016, 2m views

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/ad...-deal-movie?_cc=__d___&_ccid=6d82f8d98a693645

Trailer:







#FODTrumpMovie: The Fat Boys Perform "Lawsuit Rap"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 16, 2016)

Ted Cruz goes full-stupid: Obama wants to sandblast crosses off veteran's tombstones


----------



## SBE (Feb 17, 2016)

Nah, he's too busy killing elderly judges.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2016)

*Copy-Editing Trump*
BY ANDREW BOYNTON
_The New Yorker_

Pope Francis remarked earlier today that if Donald Trump is interested in building only walls, and not bridges, then he is “not Christian.” In response, Trump issued a statement defending himself. At the request of my colleagues, and in the interest of clarity, I have made a few suggestions for revision.

http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/copy-editing-trump


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 19, 2016)

Ωραίος!


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2016)

...
*Trumpery

*noun (plural trumperies)

[MASS NOUN]
1. Attractive articles of little value or use:
_'None of your woollen drapery, nor linen drapery, nor any of your frippery or trumpery. I hate ostentation.'_

1.1. Practices or beliefs that are superficially or visually appealing but have little real value or worth:
_'he exposed their ideals as trumpery'
'theatrical trumpery'_

adjective

1. Showy but worthless: _'trumpery jewellery' _

1.1. Delusive or shallow: _'that trumpery hope which lets us dupe ourselves'_


Origin: Late Middle English (denoting trickery): from Old French _tromperie_, from _tromper_ 'deceive'.

http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/trumpery


Mass noun, mass hallucination, mass manipulation.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
Από τον προηγούμενο μήνα, αλλά αξίζει:

*STEPHEN HAWKING ANGERS TRUMP SUPPORTERS WITH BAFFLING ARRAY OF LONG WORDS*

The theoretical physicist Stephen Hawking angered supporters of Donald J. Trump on Monday by responding to a question about the billionaire with a baffling array of long words.

Speaking to a television interviewer in London, Hawking called Trump “*a demagogue who seems to appeal to the lowest common denominator*,” a statement that many Trump supporters believed was intentionally designed to confuse them.

Moments after Hawking made the remark, Google reported a sharp increase in searches for the terms “demagogue,” “denominator,” and “Stephen Hawking.”

“For a so-called genius, this was an epic fail,” Trump’s campaign manager, Corey Lewandowski, said. “If Professor Hawking wants to do some damage, maybe he should try talking in English next time.”

Later in the day, Hawking attempted to clarify his remark about the presumptive Republican Presidential nominee, telling a reporter, “*Trump bad man. Real bad man.*”


Tell it like it is - Nina Simone






Now if you want something to play with, go out and find yourself a toy
Cause, little boy, my time is too expensive and I'm not a little boy


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 2, 2016)

Όντως αξίζει. Επίσης, μόλις πριν από λίγα λεπτά διάβαζα αυτό: US woman guilty of Stephen Hawking Tenerife death threats (BBC).


----------

